# BarbeCubing2018



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 19, 2018)

Is anybody going? If so, what's your name, mains and goals so maybe I can come talk to you!

3x3- Sub-40 avg. / Either Valk Power M or Cubicle Gan Air SM
2x2- Sub-12 avg/ Moyu Lingpo
Pyraminx- Sub-15 avg/ Moyu Pyra


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 19, 2018)

Yep! I'm going! It will be my first comp. These are my mains and goals.

3x3-Sub 20/Yuxin Little Magic M
4x4-Cutoff/Wuque M
2x2-Sub 4/Mf2
Pyra-Sub 9/X man Bell M


----------



## biscuit (Feb 19, 2018)

I'll be there. 

My goals at this point is... Do well? Don't have much right now.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 22, 2018)

I’m going,

My only goal is to make 2nd round of 3x3, don’t really care about any other events.


----------

